# New Vape Kit! SMOK Nord 2 40W Pod Kit (0.69-inch OLED)



## 3avape (10/1/20)

*Product introduction*
SMOK Nord 2 Pod System Kit is the upgraded version of the Nord Pod System which is equipped with the embedded advanced chipset for the great flavor and superb performance. With the brand new 0.69-inch OLED display, you can know the vaping data easily. The pod of Nord 2 comes with two types pod: Nord 2 RPM Pod and Nord 2 Nord Pod that is compatible with the coils of RPM series and Nord series respectively. No matter which kind of pod will give you a unique feeling.



*Parameters:*
Output Power: 1-40W
Size: 95x 30.5x 20mm
Input Voltage: 3.3-4.2V
Output Voltage: 0.5-4.0V
E-liquid Capacity: 4.5ml
Charging: Micro USB port
Screen: 0.69-inch OLED display
Refilling: Side filling system
Battery Capacity: Internal 1500mAh
Load Resistance Range: 0.30-3.0ohm
Pod Types: Nord 2 RPM Pod and Nord 2 Nord Pod
Protection: 8S cut-off/ low-voltage/ short circuit/ pod protection

*Features:*
-Multiple protections for safe vaping
-Adjustable wattage with clicking the button
-0.69 inch OLED display the vaping data clearly
-Compatible with the coils of RPM series and Nord series



*Package includes:*
1x Nord 2 Device (1500mAh)
1x Nord 2 RPM Pod (RPM Mesh 0.4ohm Coil Preinstalled) (4.5ml)
1x Nord 2 Nord Pod (Nord DC 0.8ohm MTL Coil Preinstalled) (4.5ml)
1x USB Cable
1x User Manual


----------

